# Help



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi,

I am about 5weeks my history is as such, first BHCG Monday level 10, 2nd BHCG Weds 29, 3rd BHCG Friday 75, I have been spotting brown clotty gunk (sorry TMI) for nearly 2 weeks now off and on, but I woke this morning at 4 to go for a wee and when I wiped had orangey red loss, and slight pain, parracetemols seemed to take care of that and didnt have any more than the usual brown spotting, but having pain again now and more orangey red spotting........... does this mean a miscarriage and should I go to A&E as advised by the clinic if I started bleeding, The main reason I havent is a) I dont like to bother people and b) I wouldnt class this as bleeding its not like its heavy, just when I wipe   just wondered if you had any advice you could give me??

Thanks

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

If you are having pain you should try and get checked out.  The orange loss may be the brown loss diluted by discharge and is good if not red.  There are no guarantees at any point in pregnancy but this may just settle down and will be fine.

Good luck

Jan


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Jan,

I did visit A&E in the end and it appears my BHCG has doubled in 24 hours to 150 now, so although I am still bleeding its still looking positive, I have a scan at the EPU booked for Tuesday, I just wish this bleeding would stop  

Thank you so much

Debs
xxxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

fingers crossed for you...

jan


----------

